# 2 basic fiddler crab questions



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

hello, im new to the site and just got 2 fiddlers today...1. everything on the internet recomends atleast somewhat brackish conditions...9 or 10 years ago when i last had fiddlers i kept them in strictly freshwater and did ok with that...did i just get lucky or is it really necessary to add atleast a little bit of instant ocean (or the like) to the tank? 2. i was given a food called "reptotreat" which is bloodworms in a gel...it says its to be used in place of a staple food but with fiddlers could it be a staple? i just figured sinking pellets sould end up getting soaked after a few hours and dirty up the water...answers to those two questions would really help me out a lot... thanks


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

1.Yes, the fiddler crab needs brackish conditions to survive for a long period of time. Keeping it in freshwater will severely shorten it's life span. It will probably only live a few months.

2. Well first of all you should even see if the crabs will eat the "reptotreats". My guess is they won't. If you have a petsmart nearby look for a "HBH Crab and Lobster bites". They are usually out at my petsmart so you may have to order them.


----------



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the reply...i got some instant ocean today so ill change that up in a little while...as for the food, its a gel and sort of gets into the rocks and other bits clump up and they went crazy over it, sifting through the rocks and finding large clumps and "gorging" on that...would this mean its ok to feed this as a main staple, since i know they are eating it? thanks


----------



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

i understand this thread is sort of dead, but i do have one last question...i got the fiddler/lobster bites or whatever they are called, but the directions say "drop them in front of animal"...does this mean fiddlers would have trouble finding it?... they didnt really show interest when i dropped the food in, so should it be ok if i just drop in some pieces every day and let them find it later?...is it likely that over night the crabs will find and eat it when they are hungry or is it bad if they crabs dont eat it right away?...thanks


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Most bottom feeders will find the pellets on their own, i wouldn't worry about the fiddler crabs not finding it.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

If it was me I wouldn;t put one in an aquarium with fish, it aint correct for them......
http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Fiddler Crabs.htm
You set up tanks to suit your fish, why not these crabbies to.....


----------



## mhsrunner (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the replys... its a crab only tank


----------

